# Thoughts on a puppy



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was wondering if I could get your opinions on a puppy from this breeding. I'm primarily looking for a pet, but intend on getting CGC at minimum and possibly more. This is my first GSD. 

Dam
Flame vom sudenblick
Sire
Cipactli du tuller rett

The puppies are all sable, should I expect a dark sable with the coloring similar to the dam?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sables often return to the same or very similar coloring as they near birth. The sire will have some influence on the color (for example my puppy has a sable dam and a black and red father and is sable but much, much darker sable than the dam even though the father is not sable), so if you are picky about color I would look at some photos of the puppies in the first week or two.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

delve more into whether the dog would be suitable as a pet .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Were you able to spend a few hours on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html ?

Does this breeder fit the requirements listed?


----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

Maggie, yes I have and I haven't found anything about the breeder that has raised any red flags yet. The health guarantee is extensive and doesn't seem to have any off the wall requirements, and based on the pictures the puppies are raised in the home with a lot of human contact. She knows her breeding stock well and has been able to tell me about their temperments. She works with her dogs in training is working on getting hips and elbows certified on all, they are pending on this dam. The stud is an outside stud, but I've spent time looking at him as well and he just recently got his BH and is preparing for SCHH1. I am admittedly no expert, but nothing about my interaction with this breeder has been a big turn off at this point.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope someone with mire experience will give some type of pedigree evaluation.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would take Carmen's advice.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> delve more into whether the dog would be suitable as a pet


Excellent advice, but what do you (Lisa, Carmen & other knowledgeable breeders) think about this? Do you think progeny from the breeding is or isn't well suited to be a companion dog? Why or why not? (Note, this is assuming adequate exercise, training, socialization & quality time & care. NO dog thrives without those.)


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I own a half sister to Flame ( from the dam). You should ask Tonya why she made the cross. I really like the dam line and my girl from Canny is being used in my Guide work breeding program. 
I do not know anything about the sire line in this breeding. I can only speculate that the male will be more prey drive into the breeding.


----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

Doc, here's what Tanya had to say when I had asked her about this pair vs one of the other breedings she had planned. 
" Flame is a bit more suspicious of people, adores my family and kids but not fond of new people i took her to cipactli because he is a more social dog both are easy to train, solid nerves and very agile. Flame is from a combination I bred 3 times because people loved the puppies so much. She has many brothers and sisters in Schutzhund and AKC obedience training."


----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

They are 3 weeks, 2 days in the picture. So, it looks like they will probably be a darker sable? Sorry for the double post...I can't figure out how to edit my other one...


----------

